# Useless billy got to go for a ride in the big orange truck#294



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

i can't B leave you sayed that


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 27, 2015)

Bo$$ gonna get mad cause you didn't number it.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm tryin to figure out how to do that. Don't tell


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 27, 2015)

I wont say nuthin.....Billies usless but he does have a standard to up hold


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

You can always edit the title too, just in case you come up wif something better.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 27, 2015)

Good job guth,bo$$ will never no


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Fixed it. I'm gittin goot at this.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> You can always edit the title too, just in case you come up wif something better.



Ideas?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

This title is lame or laim


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Bigs had one but I think he went to sleep


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

I think this will do


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

I had to boost him up cause he couldn't git in with one arm


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm goin to git a reprimand from bo$$. This ain't goin good so far


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Useless thread


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Rock on


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

My friend married the guy who builds those trucks.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Goot one gut


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks mig


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

She's hawt. Ordered it in dec. last year and just got it yesterday. It spent last night in impound


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

I  ain't billying about that. _ she is hawt_


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 27, 2015)

Ridin toons for you guth


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

My buddy works for him. Ask Wycliff if he remembers he built them trucks.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Fh likes that pinko Commie muzack


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Wycliff ax chucks nephew inlaw


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Fh likes that pinko Commie muzack



It's called funk fuzzy


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Clop


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Anybody know why the title had to be edited? Anybody?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Hunt brothers should have stuck to silver.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm pui boss I have no clue


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Guth maybe didn't know how to count boss.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

I will have to admit the first title was laim


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey KRun. I know you know why the title had to be edited, and do not subject.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Goodness


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Yea I forgot to number it to


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

I didn't get the memo that practice was moved from 7 to 5:30, so me and my daughter practiced together for an hour


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Leave it to beaver to mess up a title


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Krun had nuttin to do with it bo$$. I will take the blame


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Leave it to beaver to mess up a title



I resemble that remark


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

I couldn't even spell flop right. I need mo reebs


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 27, 2015)

I'll pm you Bo$$ the reason but don't tell nobody


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Guth fined 123,000 points for improper title. You can appeal this if you like.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

The wine was good at the WW tonight. They let me smell the cap before they poured it.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Guth fined 123,000 points for improper title. You can appeal this if you like.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

21 days alcohol free


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

How's your bud Virgil bo$$. I think I read you got him home. He ok


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

boss gonna straighten you guys out


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> 21 days alcohol free


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> 21 days alcohol free



Got to admit I put at least one foot off the wagon today matt.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Anybody seen the CEO lately?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

That's awesome matt. Bring the wagon bye my house. I could stand to go for a ride


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 27, 2015)

I bet that urnge truck is fun to ride in


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Flap


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Dern. I left it hangin


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> 21 days alcohol free



Good deal Matt!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 27, 2015)

I picked you up mg


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

good deal matt


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

mq is that truck for real


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey KRun.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

hey Boss


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

What I miss??


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

karen936 said:


> mq is that truck for real



It's on the interweb. Course it's real


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> I picked you up mg



Thanks bud but I don't go that way


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm pui boss is a bit more information contained herein and then we have to see if we are not sure if you are not sure that the other use of the other use of the new one is the other use of the other use of the new one of this message and then we have a few weeks ago but I have any attachments is not the other day and I am not sure if you are the way to the way of this message is to the new one more information contained herein and then o


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> It's on the interweb. Course it's real



I gots some swamp, skus me island paradise for
sale at a fantastic price.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> What I miss??



Y awake T?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I'm pui boss is a bit more information contained herein and then we have to see if we are not sure if you are not sure that the other use of the other use of the new one is the other use of the other use of the new one of this message and then we have a few weeks ago but I have any attachments is not the other day and I am not sure if you are the way to the way of this message is to the new one more information contained herein and then o



huh?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

dang fuzzy I think you broke my brain


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

karen936 said:


> dang fuzzy I think you broke my brain



That can be very hurtful.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

I follow the nouns divided by the verbs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

I am hurt boss


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

My brain was in cast for almost a year one time.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That can be very hurtful.



the worst thing is my confusion Boss it just aint right


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

FUZZY!!! Watt in the world. You git Into the wacky weed again?


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Whew


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I am hurt boss



Any thing I can do to help Migs. I will do anything I can, I will got to extraordinary measures to help a member of Billys. There is nothing I wont do, no mountain I wont climb, you just tell me what you need.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Fuzzy confusin krun.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Bo$$ sounds like homo3


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

I stay confused but that's normal but this goes
beyond normal for me.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> My brain was in cast for almost a year one time.



That's not good. You couldn't move yo brain fo a year


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

never call Boss hdmo3


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

That's ok krun. Fuzzy not normal either


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> That's not good. You couldn't move yo brain fo a year



Worse thing was, I couldn't change my mind.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

I said bo$$ SOUNDS like homo3. Didn't confuse them. Hoho3 always tryin to help some body


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Worse thing was, I couldn't change my mind.



That's funny right there I don't care if your Mattech


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Migs dead.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Virgil ok bo$$?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

That burnt hand finally got him.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

he don't even fix the clock, really


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Virgil ok bo$$?



Yes. he more confused and scared right now. They are going to take his Gallbladder out as soon as they get his infection under control. I felt better after I talked to his Dr. today.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

what kind of infection boss, not mercer


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Migs was a nice guy.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

karen936 said:


> what kind of infection boss, not mercer



In his Gallbladder Krun.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

I liked fuzzy


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

I pray for him Boss, he is luck to have you


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I pray for him Boss, he is luck to have you



He helped me out when I was down, I was lucky to have him.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 27, 2015)

How do you get a + by your name Bo$$?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Mar 27, 2015)

dawgs 5
coots 4


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 27, 2015)

Migs wuz goot people, he needed to wurk on his people skills though.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

Boss I never gots an award


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey Big


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 27, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Boss I never gots an award



Me neither


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey Biggs2


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 27, 2015)

Krun more deserving........Hook her up...............


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 27, 2015)

This one about over, lock it down.....


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

anybody fished there lure yet?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

ld you to kind


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 27, 2015)

Looking like Shanghaidave, got an offer today, wifey a little skeptible.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 27, 2015)

Stoopid Money, 5 year commitment, that's a long time at my age, but tempting..............


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Looking like Shanghaidave, got an offer today, wifey a little skeptible.



what does that mean?


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 27, 2015)

I got offered a long term job in China.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> How do you get a + by your name Bo$$?



Because I friended you.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

karen936 said:


> anybody fished there lure yet?



I would like pic's please


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Boss I never gots an award



Krun I thought you got an OABA. But bigs record keeping is kinda shakey.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Y awake T?



I sunt you to voicemail! Thought you was a bill collector! Gimme about 10 minutes and try again!


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I sunt you to voicemail! Thought you was a bill collector! Gimme about 10 minutes and try again!



lol  that funny


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Krun I thought you got an OABA. But bigs record keeping is kinda shakey.



no boss I award free but signing off tonight yall have fun
feel better vern. K


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Frop


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Dave after he lives in china^^^^


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Herro


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

There will be a special award ceremony tomorrow night. Or afternoon. It will be unique, it will also be a first, mandatory attendance for ereone.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

It will be


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Might involve out Matriach.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 27, 2015)

k bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Never happened before.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Read about it first here.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 27, 2015)

Well deserving, I'mma sure.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Free drinks for erebody.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

It will be a Billy Milestone.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 27, 2015)

Useles, just useless........


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

People will be talking about it long after we are gone.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Useles, just useless........



 Will be extremely useless.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Prolly be a lot of tears.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Stupendous I tell you.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

I forgot what I was going to do tomorrow, but seems like it was big.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 27, 2015)

Knight, knight.................


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Night LD.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

I'll be here


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Sorry I just got excited bout tomorrow.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 27, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Mernin???



Mernin? Where you at Hils?


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm right here Bo$$. At the huntin club. Hopin to catch a kerky in da mernin


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Hope you get one Hils. If you don't see one by 8 oclock, try road hunting.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Good luck hilsman


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Pump it up


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Cowabungaaaa


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey nut


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

You gonna pew pew pew a terkee in day a.m.?


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

Finally catches up!


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

Should be a good mourning mt! But me and lil nut gonna hang out till he gits to feeling better.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram had me rollin , in that last thread, showing off his skills!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

Good luck in the AM matt! It should be good.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Pnut done messed around and missed bedtime.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Pnut might be up early to go turkey hunting.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

I think he gimped one and looked for it late into the night.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks nut.hope I don't hit the snooze button to much.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Hopefully Lil nut heals up quick.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm gone miss a mourning bo$$, unfortunately.
There will be a bunch of birds killed in the mourning.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

Lil but wants to go, but ma ma won't let us.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Pnut gonna miss the best day of the year.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

But she is going shopping later in the AM, so we will see what happens then.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

We gone over rule ma ma.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

I ain't skeered.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Pnut gonna slip out the back of Wal Mart and kill him one.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Pnut just soon shoot a turkey as look at him.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

I got to get to bed soon.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for what you done for Mr. Virgil, bo$$!
I'm Glad I can call you my friend to Mr. Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Been along day. I wouldn't live in Nashville for a million dollars a year.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks Pnut.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

Its gone be on next week bo$$! Me and lil nut gone wear em out!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Well fellers I am going to bed. Pnut get that bird tomorrow. Matt you take care, and night to you also doenightmare.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

We going to pewpewpew camp!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nite bo$$!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Don't want to forget about BF. Night Buckfiddy wherever you roam tonight.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm rite behind you.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

I think T is going to fire me.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 28, 2015)

karen936 said:


> anybody fished there lure yet?


 Just got mine tonight from my ex wife address where I feed my dogs but she don't live at. I been wonderin what kind of fish or critter I was gonna sling it at. I will let you know what it catches. It will catch something I guarrentee.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 28, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> I bet that urnge truck is fun to ride in


 It ain't Clempson Orangatang but it'll do.
 They let me smell the cap.

No buyers remorse, no Bill y's to pay.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 28, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> I bet that urnge truck is fun to ride in


 It ain't Clempson Orange atangbut it'll do.
 They let me smell the cap.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 28, 2015)

OK Oh too short ah shot but I got a second chance. Whatch out , Duck, cover , and run like Kennedy taught us.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I think T is going to fire me.



Can it be so?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I think T is going to fire me.


Say it ain't so. I am dis traught.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 28, 2015)

Rippleing Rippling Freshmen wino's . The very year tater chips and onion dip came out. A deadly combo. We got to Rippleing on the dorm room floor and we ahad enougha sense to go to bed , in racks , two on one side of the dorm room and one on the other. I had won the cointoss and got the single instead of me havin to beat heck out of my religious college room mates . Any way, when my highschool cousin came for a visit in the fall, when his mama said if you don't buckle down and study hard , you might end up at a Jr College like Scrapy. Anyway, dey got gone to bunks and I sat up to finish off the Ripple. I hardly had laid my head down than one of them checker outers of the college stepped out and stuck his bare toes right in the Onion dip. One of them had a had a heaveto and the other toes went in that.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Don't want to forget about BF. Night Buckfiddy wherever you roam tonight.


I was . 
But. She came in through  the bathroom window.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 28, 2015)

Pew pew pew


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 28, 2015)

Sup scraps


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 28, 2015)

Its gettn cold up in hyah tonight bo$$ . Most any kind of snugglin will do till the weather get right.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 28, 2015)

I prefer dogs


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 28, 2015)

Number 2 after my lady friend


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 28, 2015)

Bout to go kapooya one


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 28, 2015)

Gona give him a head ache


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 28, 2015)

Gona snap dat neck back


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 28, 2015)

Gona make him ride the upside down bicycle


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 28, 2015)

Gona throat punch that sucker


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 28, 2015)

Gona pew him in da noggin


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 28, 2015)

Pew pew


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 28, 2015)

Kappoooooya


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 28, 2015)

Good luck this morning


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm back from the dead... Its not a good idear  to eat sesame chicken and fried rice, chilli, and pizza all in the same day.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 28, 2015)

Glad u better fuzz


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 28, 2015)

Walkin like an egyptian aint never fun


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 28, 2015)

Got my hands full and it be close to sunrise down hyah near Savannah

http://youtu.be/4HUqDqdUwHY


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 28, 2015)

I used to stay in richmond hill scrappy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Glad u better fuzz



Thanks Nitram


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

Wooooooooo


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 28, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I used to stay in richmond hill scrappy


Me too.  I used to hang out at O gettchie landing the year the thongs came out. Had one old girl tell another old girl,, "Deloris, you need to swipe dat sand off yo fanny." 

LOL  It's all good.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Me too.  I used to hang out at O gettchie landing the year the thongs came out. Had one old girl tell another old girl,, "Deloris, you need to swipe dat sand off yo fanny."
> 
> LOL  It's all good.



Deloris?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 28, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Deloris?



Mighta bin Loris for I am hard of hearin. But I might tend to lie a little when it comes to my night vision and skinny dippin.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

I saw a thong disappear one time


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

Poof.....I looked an it was just gone!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

We call em T backs though


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

Billy made his way over to the sports forum,they need him bad


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Lol Billy gets around.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

Deloris......I'm herra


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2015)

Not sure why I'm here.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 28, 2015)

Took me a minute to catch up


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

We startin quick this mornin


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

but Iz gots to work today


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

flop


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

It's chilly out there this mornin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

We working every sat now. Except in ain't working every sat.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

Nice trailer for sale in the S&S


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't feel bad about workin today cause I only worked 2 days during the week and fished 2


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

I'll work 3 days next week and fish 2


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Fh got it made


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

I make my ole lady work all week


----------



## cramer (Mar 28, 2015)

morning 
sounds like FH is going semi pro


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 28, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Morning hank


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 28, 2015)

I gotta werk today too


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 28, 2015)

Werkin it


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 28, 2015)

mownin


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 28, 2015)

Mornin', takin' the Princess to the vet this morning.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 28, 2015)

Maybe should change name to "Useles thread Killa"


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

What up  I just woke up cause I ain't workin today  felt nice to sleep in  them turkeys are safe today


----------



## karen936 (Mar 28, 2015)

Morning all feel better fuzzy, and little nut.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Billy is mad that his poachin thread got deleted so he re-posted it


----------



## karen936 (Mar 28, 2015)

Well that's a billy for ya


----------



## oops1 (Mar 28, 2015)

bigelow said:


> What up  I just woke up cause I ain't workin today  felt nice to sleep in  them turkeys are safe today



I woke up to go huntin..turned alarm off to snooze and didn't wake up until 9:00. Felt goot though


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 28, 2015)

Mourning. Gettum nitram!


----------



## karen936 (Mar 28, 2015)

NItram aint hera


----------



## karen936 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey cousin oops


----------



## karen936 (Mar 28, 2015)

its time


----------



## karen936 (Mar 28, 2015)

flopper


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 28, 2015)

Award winning flop, Krun


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

moanin...


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2015)

Bammer U didn't miss anything here this mornin .


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2015)

A lotta walkin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> A lotta walkin.



I would have thought they might loosen up a little late this morning. Gobblers should have been walking. 

Yesterday was a LOONG day. Worked, then drove to Moultrie, bought a used Honda Accord, drove back to Albany, got tools and paperwork, drove to Dublin, emptied out the scrap car, swapped vehicles and drove back to Albany. Head hit the pillow at 1230am.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 28, 2015)

10:35


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 28, 2015)

That potty mouth clock aggravates me !!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Fix it grumpy greg


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 28, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Fix it grumpy greg



NO !!!! I gona sue somebody fer mental anguish !! That's the american way !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

11:01


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> NO !!!! I gona sue somebody fer mental anguish !! That's the american way !!



Get you a job


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I would have thought they might loosen up a little late this morning. Gobblers should have been walking.
> 
> Yesterday was a LOONG day. Worked, then drove to Moultrie, bought a used Honda Accord, drove back to Albany, got tools and paperwork, drove to Dublin, emptied out the scrap car, swapped vehicles and drove back to Albany. Head hit the pillow at 1230am.



Scrap car?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 28, 2015)

Greg done retired and fussing at the kids to get off his grass


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 28, 2015)

stop looking at his leafs


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 28, 2015)

fix the clock


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Mornin. Rock on


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Big urng truck pullin out


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

How the turkeys today. Any goblin


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Rut row


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

I'll come pick yall up. We'll go road hunt turkeys. ie poachin them jokers


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Don't make me do it


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Ima goin


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

For the


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Flip before the


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

While nitrams not lookin


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 28, 2015)

Trying to flop when Nitram isn't here isn't as fun


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Scrap car?



My daughter's hyundai Elantra, ripped it's guts out on I-16 the other day. Motor froze up with busted/bent/broken pistons. A new motor would be more than the entire car was worth. Trying to find someone to pick it up for scrap in the Dublin area.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> My daughter's hyundai Elantra, ripped it's guts out on I-16 the other day. Motor froze up with busted/bent/broken pistons. A new motor would be more than the entire car was worth. Trying to find someone to pick it up for scrap in the Dublin area.



Good dad! 

 I bought a long block for my boys truck and told him he will have to do the rest.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Good flop


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

off to check trail cams. Y'all self moderate.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Boss is up.. Y'all stop the bathroom talk


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 28, 2015)

Dawg is here !! He will enforce !!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

So this is what yall have been doing all morning?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

I took a nap too


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 28, 2015)

I thank I will get out ta my jommers and put on some clothes !!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

What fer big Greg


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Ol tin pan just got shot up


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 28, 2015)

Migmack said:


> What fer big Greg



Don't want everybody lookin at me when I go to wally world atter a new auto battery charger fer my trollin motor battery !!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Don't want everybody lookin at me when I go to wally world atter a new auto battery charger fer my trollin motor battery !!



You call the neighbors, and ask if they want to go?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Sup Big A


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 28, 2015)

you working today Mig


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 28, 2015)

It is a pain going out in public !! Everybody always wanting pictures and my autograph !! Ventured off down to cabelers a while back. Man that was a mess !!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

No got the boys this weekend


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> It is a pain going out in public !! Everybody always wanting pictures and my autograph !! Ventured off down to cabelers a while back. Man that was a mess !!



Famous Greg


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Nut  is a famous too


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

My only fame is being fuzzy


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 28, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Nut  is a famous too



Who is that ?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 28, 2015)

Law even wanted my picture one time. They held guns on me to get close ! Thought I was disguised when I went to store with a ski mask on !!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Peanut the Chula Flash


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

What ya famous for Big Greg


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Sup Dave


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Preacher preacher preacher


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Pale face rider


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 28, 2015)

Migmack said:


> What ya famous for Big Greg



Fer being interestin' !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 28, 2015)

It a natural thang !


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Now that Greg has retired his fame will fade fast. I heard he was not adjusting well to retirement. Letting his beard and hair grow long and living in a small cabin way back in the wood.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 28, 2015)

Ya gotta do what ya gotta do Dawg !! I thank we all need to get together at a little remote lake I know of !!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Ya gotta do what ya gotta do Dawg !! I thank we all need to get together at a little remote lake I know of !!



There want be any Banjo music included will there?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> There want be any Banjo music included will there?



That ain't funny !


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 28, 2015)

Matthewtechnical likes banjo music........


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Rock on


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 28, 2015)

Lftt.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

If you see a turkey at pew pew shoot a hawg Pnut.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Went and saw Virgil this morning, he had a good night and seem in good spirits this morning.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 28, 2015)

Good to hear bo$$!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

He Guth, you want to join the Bigfeets club? One our older members retired and we have an opening.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Good to hear boss.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Well back to Nashville, taking the Grandboy to Shopryland, Granny gonna get him an Easter suit. I will prolly stick my head in Bass Pro for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

2 mo hours of bb practice. Crazy coach is tough on the boys today. I like it.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

Glad to hear it Bo$$


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

I cant go to Bass Pro without dropping at a minimum $200.00


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

Thankfully the closest one is 1 1/2 hours away


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

Floppp ^^^


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I cant go to Bass Pro without dropping at a minimum $200.00



Don't say that to loud, the wife is in here.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

See you later migs, I am glad you survived.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Werd


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Gonna cook a big steak tonight


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Family is women have gone to the Amercian Girl Store in ATL. Just me and the dogs tonight


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 28, 2015)

I have ️️Reebs so I'm happy happy happy


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> He Guth, you want to join the Bigfeets club? One our older members retired and we have an opening.



Heck yea. I am a member of bbfro


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Had to set my fantasy racin line up. I've been forgetting the last two weeks


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey. Where everbody go? I've already been outside most of the day. I'm watchin racin and BBall the rest of the day. And cookin a pork loin on the grill to


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

Well I woke myself up at 5:30 and went and sat in the woods. Still no gobble, I sure hope I don't get shut out all year. After that was opening day of baseball/softball. Had a big parade and such. Daughter lost, son tied. Finally home. About to do some yard work.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

My boy to a ball to the knee. He gonna be sleepn at the truck stop tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

Trailcam 1- coons
Trailcam 2-coons
Trailcam 3- coons, possum
Trailcam 4- coons, deer, fox, sqwerl
Trailcam 5- coons, deer, turkey hen( 4 days ago)
Reckon i need to go pester KMC and BKW next weekend.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Im hungry


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Coons need eating too


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Im hungry


Got some leftover General Tso's chicken. Sorry, already et da eggrows. 


Migmack said:


> Coons need eating too


Coon season is out. Besides, it ain't worth being in a swamp full of water moccasins at night to deal with the varmints.
Saw two snakes today just walking 30 yards down the swamp road.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

Bout to hit medium bigs soccer game  

I'm tail gating at the house now


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 28, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Bout to hit medium bugs soccer game
> 
> I'm tail gating at the house now



Good day for a flask in da jacket pocket


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 28, 2015)

That's how Billy goes to his kid's games


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Good day for a flask in da jacket pocket





mark-7mag said:


> That's how Billy goes to his kid's games





That's how I go to work.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey quack


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

You missed da poachin thread yesterday


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

Does a red solo cup with bourbon count


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Hey quack





mguthrie said:


> You missed da poachin thread yesterday





Looks like the guy restarted it . .


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

Sup mug and quack


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

Little warm up before the game


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey nut


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hay bro! Any GLM's there?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 28, 2015)

I want to cook something but don't want to go to the store.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

Not that I have seen yet  just my wife so far


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

What us got in the freezer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2015)

Afternoon bro's, headed into werk shortly.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Bigs got a glm


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Got the coals lit gonna throw some ribeyes on the grill for ma and pops 50th anniversary.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Took half of my ebt card but they worth it.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 28, 2015)

5:40


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

Goal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

Never mind


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

Goooooooaal!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey hey hey


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Sweet photo Bigs!!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

False alarm  the ref told me to stop yelling goal


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 28, 2015)

My youngin is with the wife in ATL


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 28, 2015)

I drank a lot of ️️Reebs and wine tonight


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm sippin bourbon tryin to stay warm


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 28, 2015)

My lonesome dinner


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 28, 2015)

And after


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 28, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I'm sippin bourbon tryin to stay warm



That works great!!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

Goal!!!!!!!   

Allowed to yell it us 1 them 0


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

Medium bigs had the assist


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Sweet


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Goal flop


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

Flop gooooooal!!!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like the guy restarted it . .



I see that. I think his buddy postin in it is what fueled the fire. This won looks laim so far. NIC already made an appearance so maybe peeps got the message


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

We were wondering if the OP deleted it or the mods. I guess we know now


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

I remember when mine was young and playin ball. Good memories fo sho


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

To far to go for the flop


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Don't have enough to say to git there


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm Goin to need some help


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

Help is here


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

Here is help b


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

Pickin up some wings to grill after the game  ice cream too sprinkles if they win cause sprinkles are for winners b


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

Gooooooooal  back to back 3-0 us


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

Guess things got to be pretty serious all the time. I like to laugh and have fun life is short friends


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm stuffed


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> And after


You still got enough meat left on the bone for a steak sammich for lunch tomorrow.


mguthrie said:


> I see that. I think his buddy postin in it is what fueled the fire. This won looks laim so far. NIC already made an appearance so maybe peeps got the message





mguthrie said:


> We were wondering if the OP deleted it or the mods. I guess we know now





bigelow said:


> Guess things got to be pretty serious all the time. I like to laugh and have fun life is short friends



Here's the deal:
We spend an inordinate amount of time trying to save people from themselves. Whether they are defending or criticising somebody in a thread, we start out by deleting a few posts that go too far. When things get to the point that members are challenging each other to a fight, personal attacks, etc... the thread is done. When we are having to keep a constant watch on a thread because of subject volatility, that thread is on a deathwatch. Some of the posts you see, many others were deleted, but at some point we say screw it and delete the thread.
The threads that come back up about the  same subject are moderated the same way. As long as a subject comes back up, it is judged by the comments. If it goes off the tracks again, it'll get pulled. If it stays civil, it can stay. 
We don't know the people involved, (don't care either) and have no ulterior motive behind deleting the thread because of the subject.
Hope that answers any questions. I'd appreciate it if y'all wouldn't egg it on.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

Victory dinner for the Bigelow crew


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

I left it as it was, gold star fer me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Victory dinner for the Bigelow crew



I think i'll fry chicken legs for supper.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Supper done been ate, now I'm gonna drink reebs and truck stop Candi gonna watch the kids tonight.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 28, 2015)

I got a box of jambalaya mix and a pack of frozen shelled crawfish. Simmering now.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

We suppose to be eatin fish if my wife will ever get to cookin it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Useless jaun here


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

she makin chocolate chip cookies right now......that's putting the cart before the horse


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Flop


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

Scrappys here


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 28, 2015)

hellow


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 28, 2015)

settling a decent steak barely cooked


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Boss is back


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

okay, baked bbq chicken legs instead of fried. Just don't want to deal with a deep fryer full of boiling grease tonight.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 28, 2015)

Seen a hen kerky this mornin and won this afternoon. No luck wif da kerky burds. Now we is after wild piglets


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh yea. Pretzel an cheese combos fer supper


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 28, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Scrappys here


 you made it up to the Franklin Shoals yet? Broke back rebels and 3" chartreuse flake curl tails were good back when.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Seen a hen kerky this mornin and won this afternoon. No luck wif da kerky burds. Now we is after wild piglets



More meat on a hawg.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

Change of plans here to Bama.Left over roast now,it's good though.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 28, 2015)

already thinking about deer sausage and pancakes for breakfast


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> you made it up to the Franklin Shoals yet? Broke back rebels and 3" chartreuse flake curl tails were good back when.



We don't fish there MTR but I do go with a buddy up the New River to catch crappies.We fishin downtown Columbus and Ft. Benning.Curlytails get em good.My son and his friend just pulled out of the river and had a good day on the hybrids.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey hank


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't go to the river during the weekend......too many nutjobs.We go during the week when everybody else is workin


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

I I like the cart before the horse


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

Just cut all the weeds and used that old blower my dad gave me. The flex pipe is dry rotted so it tore, I get more air on my back than goes on the driveway.


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

My weadeter acted up also. It will be nine years old next month.


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

I may be spending a good bit of money on lawn equipment soon.


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

When I get my trailer I may start a landscaping service on the weekends.


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

Gonna have to pay for itself


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

All of my stuff is getting to that worn out stage.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

mattech said:


> I may be spending a good bit of money on lawn equipment soon.



Sounds like you need Juan.


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

Gonna start me a line of credit


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

Flop


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

I use to love workin out in the yard now the older I get the worse I hate it.I like the drought years so I only have to cut the grass a couple time all summer.Last summer bout kilt me


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

I put down high quality pre emergent and I still get winter weeds. I can't figure it out.


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

Yard work is my therapy time, when its not hunting season.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You still got enough meat left on the bone for a steak sammich for lunch tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I get it, and am glad yall keep it straight bama. 

I just like to poke fun sometimes.  I don't think (I) went over the top on the couple posts I made in that thread. I was just saying.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

Victory dinner is grilled chicken wings.  And a few legs


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

Gonna be good


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

I hate grass


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

End score was 3-0 us medium bigs got an assist   Last 10 min she was put in Goalie and got 2 blocks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Just in the car passing someone cutting grass and I get a head ache


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

Good deal bigs.....Sprinkles on the ice cream then,cause sprinkles is for winners


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

I had time to finish movin the back yard frnt tomorrow and then hedges and edges


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Looks good bigs


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

You bet dhd


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I had time to finish movin the back yard frnt tomorrow and then hedges and edges



Just turn the house around


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

Don't come in my hood then Mm, always hear the sound of someone mowing.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Quackster I here haaaaay quack


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Just turn the house around



You moved the backyard to the front.I like fuzzy's idea better


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

mattech said:


> Don't come in my hood then Mm, always hear the sound of someone mowing.



Kills me nose burns eyes water then I get a head ache


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

I mean you bet fish hawk  yall and your fish avatars got me as confused as krun


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> You moved the backyard to the front.I like fuzzy's idea better



I'm a smart feller


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

Quack at work yet?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

mattech said:


> Don't come in my hood then Mm, always hear the sound of someone mowing.



Mattech got a yard of the week contest goin on in his hood


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I mean you bet fish hawk  yall and your fish avatars got me as confused as krun


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

flop??


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

flap


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Tp ain't posted cause he got banded


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Mattech got a yard of the week contest goin on in his hood



I won all last summer for grass, I had my lawn  Looking like a putting green last summer. I just need to get a little color in the flower beds .


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

mattech said:


> I won all last summer for grass, I had my lawn  Looking like a putting green last summer. I just need to get a little color in the flower beds .



Sweet.....All the neighbors givin you the stank eye.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

My lawn looks like a mixture of oak leaves and dandelions with a little grass mixed in


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Billy made him a sign that said yard of the month and put it in his yard


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Plain shirt here


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Got his plaid jammies on


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

I know this retirement community where a lawn service does the whole neighborhood.They have a yard of the week contest and all they do is move the sign from house to house.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Rich folks in my hood get the works done on there yard by proffessional Jauns


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

My edger wont edge.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Them jauns dump all the clippings and yard debris on a tarp in the road. Its annoyimg driving around them.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

Whats a edger?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

You know. Those guys that post negative stuff in questionable threads


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

They be on the edge of gettin banded


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> My edger wont edge.



Plug it in/charge it up or replace the blades. Thats all i got.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Never want to get banded


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

I thought Juan was the edger


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

How you get that sayin under your screen name fuzzymac
Still smokin


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

FYI Bama. Me and most on here appreciate all you and the other mods do. I value being a member. We have to much fun here in the billy threads. But no TO2 much


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> FYI Bama. Me and most on here appreciate all you and the other mods do. I value being a member. We have to much fun here in the billy threads. But no TO2 much



You ever get your truck out of hock?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> How you get that sayin under your screen name fuzzymac
> Still smokin



You have to burn a tent down while sleeping


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Plug it in/charge it up or replace the blades. Thats all i got.



What's that noise?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

I feel bad when I get in trouble on here.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Throat puncher was a life saver


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Mud kicked out the fire.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

Migmack said:


> You have to burn a tent down while sleeping




I don't even want to ask mattecks about his


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You ever get your truck out of hock?



Yep. Back on the road. I just don't go to the walmark with it anymore


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Hfh said let him burn


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Bigs didn't even care


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Boss was sleeping


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

That's my yard from last summer. I hope I can make it look that good this year.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Nut was drunk


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Dave was looking for his truck


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Hills was hunting


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

My hand was hurting so I started draking again.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

Good think mud stomped it out.Other billys just don't care


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I don't even want to ask mattecks about his



It has to do with my wife, and mudracing telling her hey. Lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Yep. Back on the road. I just don't go to the walmark with it anymore



I'd love to see you pull into a Chick-fil-a drive thru in that thing. Its all i can do to make the turn in my Tundra.


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

Im actually wearing the shoes with Mm's tent still melted on the bottom.lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

Every time I take a step with my right foot I can feel it under there.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

mattech said:


> Im actually wearing the shoes with Mm's tent still melted on the bottom.lol



Lols


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm gonna keep the shoes forever


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

It will remind me of the time I wasn't useles and saved someone's life.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

mattech said:


>



No briars or weeds for the rabbits, no tree's for the sqwerls and doves, no junk car for the dog to hide under. Probably don't have any chicken coops out back either.
That yard needs a lot of help.


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

And to never drink and sleep with a heater in the tent.lol


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

....that's funny


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> No briars or weeds for the rabbits, no tree's for the sqwerls and doves, no junk car for the dog to hide under. Probably don't have any chicken coops out back either.
> That yard needs a lot of help.



You haven't seen the back. Lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

I got three acres and that's all the grass I got. Lol the rest is red clay or woods.


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

Flop


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

mattech said:


> You haven't seen the back. Lol



May be hope for you yet.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

So who did fuzzymack bunk with after his tent burnt up?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I'd love to see you pull into a Chick-fil-a drive thru in that thing. Its all i can do to make the turn in my Tundra.



Had to go to the other side of Atlanta yesterday and took big urng. All the rubberneckers clogged up I-20 and caused a wreck


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

mattech said:


>



All that yard is missing is bout 30 half buried tires, and some of them pink Flamingoes.


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

My back yard backs up to 90 acres of forest and that backs up to several hundreds of acres of cow pasture. I can shoot deer and squirrel out my bedroom window if I want.  The back yard is a kids playland, my son digs holes allover back there and my daughter leaves her toys all over.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> All that yard is missing is bout 30 half buried tires, and some of them pink Flamingoes.



I didn't know Mattech was from Florida.


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

Pink flamingos are on backorder and the tires are on layaway at the junkyard.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

Matteck got a puttin green for a yard


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Good first impression I made


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I didn't know Mattech was from Florida.



I'm not, my wife is. She is from Crestview, just north of Destin. We actually go down several times a year to visit and I have yet to do a fishing trip.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> So who did fuzzymack bunk with after his tent burnt up?



The Chula Flash.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2015)

Wish I had a front yard, most of it is backyard.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

mattech said:


> I'm not, my wife is. She is from Crestview, just north of Destin. We actually go down several times a year to visit and I have yet to do a fishing trip.



You need to do an off shore trip out of destin. Some good feeshin


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2015)

Squirls, deer & turkeys, "O" "MY"


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey. When is the billy turkey hunt. I want to make it. It's not far from me


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2015)

Few hawgs too, to 2 tu


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Who's puttin it on. I'll shoot em a PM


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

The 17th


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Nitram


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

Nitram is the leader of the turkey hunt. I want to say its April 17th.


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

Mm is quick ^^^


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

I think you got the wrong date Migs. Not sure though


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Yall Goin to be there. Migs, mattech


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey!


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

Yea I'll be there, I don't live far from there.


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

Flop^^^^^


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

My yard needs mowing.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 28, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 28, 2015)

My flop got hung up in my computer


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Maybe those mid 20's tonight will knock it back some.


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> My yard needs mowing.



When I go get my trailer next week I'll come up and cut it for you.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

mattech said:


> When I go get my trailer next week I'll come up and cut it for you.



That is nice of you matt. I will send you back with a bunch of sausage.


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

Woooooooooo


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That is nice of you matt. I will send you back with a bunch of sausage.



I'll tie the lawnmower on top of the van and head up now then.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

We can shoot some Turkeys out of season too.


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

How big is your yard Bo$$?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

I am planning on going


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 28, 2015)

Bo$$, you may be the only one in KY not watching the bb game


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 28, 2015)

I GONing and watching it


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

mattech said:


> How big is your yard Bo$$?



6 acres. Yo Goin to need the BIG mower


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 28, 2015)

Quack's here. He must be werkin


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I GONing and watching it



X2 good game so far. I'd like to see somebody nock off KY. Just not ND


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Squirls, deer & turkeys, "O" "MY"



My 3 favorite food groups! 
Y'all hunting next weekend? I'm off call and the prospects around here are kinda bleak.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I am planning on going



You get a new tent yet. I'm Goin to need to bunk with somebody


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 28, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> X2 good game so far. I'd like to see somebody nock off KY. Just not ND



I here ya. I just can't see any team beating KY.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Bo$$, you may be the only one in KY not watching the bb game



I take pride in that mark. Everybody I see tomorrow will ask me if I saw UK win that game last night. I will say, I don't watch BB, I wait for a real sport like Football. Makes the mad.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> My 3 favorite food groups!
> Y'all hunting next weekend? I'm off call and the prospects around here are kinda bleak.



I'll be at my club next weekend. You can come by if you'd like. We're about 20 Min north of Dublin. You said you had to go up there. Don't know if you already did


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2015)

Stuck at werk wit nuttin to do, I'm completely useless.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

I ate too much!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I'll be at my club next weekend. You can come by if you'd like. We're about 20 Min north of Dublin. You said you had to go up there. Don't know if you already did



Went yesterday. I appreciate the offer but that is a brutal drive from Albany to Dublin.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

Wooooooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Went yesterday. I appreciate the offer but that is a brutal drive from Albany to Dublin.



I got drawn for an alligator hunt the 3 rd year they had it. Got drawn for lake Seminole. Left dublin about 5pm. Went through Albany on the way there. Killed an 8 footer by 10 pm. Dropped it off at a processor near Albany and made it back to camp at 3 or 4 in the morning. Don't think I'll do that again


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Quack killing time on the job.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

If you ever want to head up this way Bama we got a good 4,800 acre WMA that opens up to general hunting April 14th thru May 15th.Plenty of birds.Nice campground with electricity and water right down the road.We only 1 1/2 hours from Albany.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

I seen mats back yard briefly I was runnin out the back door


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

Was that too much  sorry mtech


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

We tore up some chicken


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

I did care mig  I was just sleepin  and laughing


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

I heard the commotion but decided I was too comfortable to get up b


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

I did make sure they left you some of your brisket didn't i


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

Then I got all liquored  up so it took some focus off you


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Wish I knew there was room in the campers


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

Things I do for billy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Then I got all liquored  up so it took some focus off you



Well we were talkn about skinning that hog and you was gonna help me then you got all useless.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I got drawn for an alligator hunt the 3 rd year they had it. Got drawn for lake Seminole. Left dublin about 5pm. Went through Albany on the way there. Killed an 8 footer by 10 pm. Dropped it off at a processor near Albany and made it back to camp at 3 or 4 in the morning. Don't think I'll do that again



That trip yesterday was albany to moultrie, back to albany, to dublin and back to Albany.
I'm a little road shy right now. What is up with the GSP hiding in da bushes between Cochran and I-16? I've spotted them several times. He must really have good revenue producers in that section of road.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2015)

Peoples get lazy when it comes to skinning hogs.


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Was that too much  sorry mtech





bigelow said:


> I seen mats back yard briefly I was runnin out the back door



Lol, no not to much. It don't bother me


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Peoples get lazy when it comes to skinning hogs.



Why make it hard? Boxcutter for the hide, bone out the hams and backstraps and you are done. 15 minutes tops.


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> That trip yesterday was albany to moultrie, back to albany, to dublin and back to Albany.
> I'm a little road shy right now. What is up with the GSP hiding in da bushes between Cochran and I-16? I've spotted them several times. He must really have good revenue producers in that section of road.



I've gotten 4 speeding tickets in 10 years. Three of those were within 20 miles of Cochran.one in hawkinsville, one juat north of Cochran and one in downtown Cochran. The other was in 
Woodland, between thomaston and Columbus.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> That trip yesterday was albany to moultrie, back to albany, to dublin and back to Albany.
> I'm a little road shy right now. What is up with the GSP hiding in da bushes between Cochran and I-16? I've spotted them several times. He must really have good revenue producers in that section of road.



You should have stayed in Moultrie and fished.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Why make it hard? Boxcutter for the hide, bone out the hams and backstraps and you are done. 15 minutes tops.



I only had one hand to use, Dave was coaching, but hills came in and got the job done.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Got a shoulder and ham left going to cook them for easter dinner.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

Flop


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You should have stayed in Moultrie and fished.



The wimmens were driving me nuts about the cars. 
I think it was windier and colder yesterday than when you were down here.


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

These small towns have figured it out, they make the tickets 14 mph over. At that speed they don't put it on your record and charge you $125, they know its no worth fight and you juat pay it.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Why make it hard? Boxcutter for the hide, bone out the hams and backstraps and you are done. 15 minutes tops.



I learned that a couple hogs ago. Split em down the middle of the back and peel this skin around to the belly. Don't even need to gut one


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2015)

Just remembered a fifth speeding ticket, it was on I20 in Alabama, driving home from Texas. That ticket was $375.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

Wimmens do that


----------



## bigelow (Mar 28, 2015)

I got 1 in allibammy on I20 20 miles west of ga almost made it home


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

mattech said:


> These small towns have figured it out, they make the tickets 14 mph over. At that speed they don't put it on your record and charge you $125, they know its no worth fight and you juat pay it.


$125 is cheap. My last ticket was $180 compliments of the Worth County po po. 


mguthrie said:


> I learned that a couple hogs ago. Split em down the middle of the back and peel this skin around to the belly. Don't even need to gut one


Yep. Exactly how i do it too.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

I got one over there once for following to close. Copper said if you can't see there bumper. Your to close


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

I ain't q fast driver but I have had 3 no seat belt tickets ins the last five years


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I got one over there once for following to close. Copper said if you can't see there bumper. Your to close



It wouldn't happen if they would just put passing lanes every 3-4 miles.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I ain't q fast driver but I have had 3 no seat belt tickets ins the last five years



I know you hate to wear shirts but you might want to get one of these:


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> It wouldn't happen if they would just put passing lanes every 3-4 miles.



We were runnin out I-20 headed to Ark. The car in front of me was Goin 70 and holding up traffic. I kept gettin on her bumper tryin to get her to move over. I didn't see him right behind me. He said I should leave 8 car lengths between us at that speed. He was about one car length back when he hit the blue lights


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

I think they call that stretch of highway the Alabama autoban


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 28, 2015)

Good game huh gut?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Never pulled for the Gold Domers, but it would tickle me if they beat UK.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I think they call that stretch of highway the Alabama autoban



Gawd, i hated I-20. When i was in med school in Jackson, i made that trip from Montgomery to Cuba, jumped on I-20 and went to Jackson. It was the most mind numbing trip you could make. Po po's in every single town and a lot of two lane road back then.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Never pulled for the Gold Domers, but it would tickle me if they beat UK.



As a Bama/SEC homer, there is no way on this third rock from the sun that i could pull for ND in any sport. Even one that i'm clueless about.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Never pulled for the Gold Domers, but it would tickle me if they beat UK.



There up by 3 right now


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> As a Bama/SEC homer, there is no way on this third rock from the sun that i could pull for ND in any sport. Even one that i'm clueless about.



You live up here a few years, you would change your mind. They have to be the most arrogant fans in the world.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Up by 5 now


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You live up here a few years, you would change your mind. They have to be the most arrogant fans in the world.



I thought that was FSU fans


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 28, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Dave was looking for his truck



I still lol at that. Seein the look on his face when his truck wasn't parked behind the camper down in the holler was priceless


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 28, 2015)

Hay


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 28, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Hils


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Good game huh gut?



Uh yea. Been a bunch of good games in the tourney. Bout the only time I watch college BBALL. Don't even care bout pro ball though


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Back and forth game. This ones Goin to come down to the last shot. Maybe even OT


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Up by 5 now



Ky will not lose. I switched over there for 5 seconds and they took the lead on a three pointer.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Ky will not lose. I switched over there for 5 seconds and they took the lead on a three pointer.



A nail biter hear


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

You's right boss. ND missed a shot at the buzzer


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> You's right boss. ND missed a shot at the buzzer



Good. Hope they are crying.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Doenightmare in da house


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Getting cold up here. Gonna be a hard freeze tonight.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Bout time for Scrapy to post up in herea


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2015)

'Pose to get down to 30 tonight in the MON.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

You down by milledgeville quack


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Pose to get down to 30 tonight in the MON.



Skeeters shouldn't be too bad then. 
Man, the snakes were out today when i went to check trailcams. Saw 2 water moc's just walking 20 yards down a trail thru the swamp.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

They callin for 26 on my side of town


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

I watched the last 20 seconds of it. The ND player got bumped good on that last possession, but no call. This  will be vacated to at some point. Coach Cal is the only coach ever to have two final four appearances vacated.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Skeeters shouldn't be too bad then.
> Man, the snakes were out today when i went to check trailcams. Saw 2 water moc's just walking 20 yards down a trail thru the swamp.



Those things skeer me worse than a rattlesnake


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Is this a sports thread?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Is this a sports thread?



sorry mig. It won't happen again


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Lols I ain't the boss


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Those things skeer me worse than a rattlesnake



I know egzackery what you mean. These just slid into the water. Have seen some that decided they owned that particular spot and bowed up.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Just checked my thermometer and it is already down to 27 here.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Lols I ain't the boss



Only bout 1% of the time migs. Unless synchronized swimming is on the tube, then it goes way up. People on here crazy bout some synchronized swimming.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> You down by milledgeville quack





My job site is only about 15 miles from Mville, got alot of family lives there.


Headed to Deepstep with CMC . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Discussin Sports politics religion and poaching causes people to get banded


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

I dozed off on the couch fer an hour now I'm wide awake


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 28, 2015)

11:50


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

I was wound up watchin the game. I'm gittin sleepy now. I'll catch yall in the morn


----------



## karen936 (Mar 28, 2015)

I've been watching grandsons all day till after
10 tonight I'm tire and I'm out, be useles and prosper.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Propsper off ssi and ebt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2015)

Only 3 deer seen.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2015)

Night all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2015)

Sweet dreams Pookie.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 28, 2015)

41* here. I brought the crickets and garden seedlings in the house.

My lawn gets cut with a bushhog several times a year. Try to do it before the bahaiagrass gets tough and slows me down. Looks good lookin across it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2015)

Almost halfway there..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh yeah, 'bout got anudder one whupped !!


----------



## cramer (Mar 29, 2015)

where did every buddy go?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 29, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## cramer (Mar 29, 2015)

Mornin FH
I'm so hongry I thought I would try krun's microwave scrambled egg recipe this morning


----------



## cramer (Mar 29, 2015)

the salt and pepper having a hard time sticking


----------



## cramer (Mar 29, 2015)

I think krun forgot to tell me to de-shell the egg


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 29, 2015)

Something just don't seem right about cookin eggs in the microwave?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 29, 2015)

7:27


----------



## cramer (Mar 29, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Something just don't seem right about cookin eggs in the microwave?



Yeah - specially eating scrambled eggs with bit of shell in it


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 29, 2015)

The only proper way to cook eggs is to fry you up some bacon and use the bacon grease to fry your egg


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 29, 2015)

Greg's watchin the clock


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 29, 2015)

cramer said:


> Yeah - specially eating scrambled eggs with bit of shell in it



Yuk!!!


----------



## cramer (Mar 29, 2015)

I like your method of cooking eggs better than krun's, but like krun says "you can't make Billy contribooshens tending to a fry pan"
I'm just glad I did not try her other suggestion


----------



## cramer (Mar 29, 2015)

putting the eggs in the dryer might separate the shell with the lint trap
but it seems like it would take a lot longer


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 29, 2015)

20.9 degrees in the vineyard this AM !!


----------



## cramer (Mar 29, 2015)

TP - where you ben?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 29, 2015)

30.9 here Greg


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 29, 2015)

cramer said:


> I like your method of cooking eggs better than krun's, but like krun says "you can't make Billy contribooshens tending to a fry pan"
> I'm just glad I did not try her other suggestion



Kruns just scared she might miss a flop


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 29, 2015)

You cant consider using a micro wave cooking!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 29, 2015)

The only thing good for cookin in a micro wave is micro wave popcorn


----------



## cramer (Mar 29, 2015)

I gotta admit - corn on the cobb via microwave = max flavor
3 minutes wrapped in a damp paper towel is pretty ding danged good.
My preferred method of corn on the cobb is grilled with a little burn


----------



## cramer (Mar 29, 2015)

Hils just called in a buzzard


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 29, 2015)

Corn on the cob is popcorn


----------



## cramer (Mar 29, 2015)

he needs to air out his boots


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 29, 2015)

Hils's boots are rank


----------



## cramer (Mar 29, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Corn on the cob is popcorn



would be after a few more minutes - but seriously, it's hard to beat the flavor of corn on the cob cooked in a microwave
Leave it in the husk, wrap it in a damp paper towel - silk comes off good, butter and season to taste


----------



## cramer (Mar 29, 2015)

You gonna fish today FH?
I'm ready for the creek, but somebody always has plans for me to do otherwise.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 29, 2015)

After lunch I'ma hittin the creek.I don't think they will be bitin good but I got to try out the new kayak.
You never know though it only takes one good fish to make your day


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 29, 2015)

Anytime you want to come down and hit the creek cramer just let me know


----------



## cramer (Mar 29, 2015)

Sounds good FH!
Good luck today


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks cramer.It's been  excellent this spring fishing season and spring just got here.I just might catch that 6 lb shoal bass this year


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 29, 2015)

I wish it was sprang up here !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 29, 2015)

I am gona buy me 1000 crickets


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 29, 2015)

Crickets will catch any freshwater fish that swims


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mourning.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 29, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 29, 2015)

It's cold outside


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 29, 2015)

Think I'll stay inside


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 29, 2015)

And see


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 29, 2015)

How many


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 29, 2015)

Flops


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 29, 2015)

I can get


----------



## cramer (Mar 29, 2015)

morning nut and guthrie


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 29, 2015)

Morning


----------



## cramer (Mar 29, 2015)

migmack must still be in the holding cell
he ain't showed up yet


----------



## cramer (Mar 29, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I can't get no



satisfaction


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2015)

What going on.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 29, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## cramer (Mar 29, 2015)

TP is going on
We decided we like crickets ( when we're outta tnt )


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 29, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2015)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 29, 2015)

Mornin Cramer. Watts errebody a plans for the day. Fixin to start the grill and smoke a Boston butt. Watch some racin and some BBall. Maybe turn some dirt in the garden and got ready for mators And peppers


----------



## cramer (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm gonna replace some screen on the back porch, tinker with the pressure washer & cut some weeds - after I clean up the microwave


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm gonna be useles


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

Nutnut, I cooked some of your peanuts and took them to a party last night, they loved them.


----------



## cramer (Mar 29, 2015)

Some buddy needs to check on MM
After he put the lampshade on his head - I cautioned him about drinking a second beer


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 29, 2015)

cramer said:


> Some buddy needs to check on MM
> After he put the lampshade on his head - I cautioned him about drinking a second beer



I hope he unplugged the lamp


----------



## cramer (Mar 29, 2015)

I just got told I was useless before Billy was born and to "git to werk"
I hate I'm gonna miss Scrapy's posts, but he's still working out last nite's cobwebs
And some buddy tell miss krun she was supposed to set her clock an hour ahead a few days back

Have a great one today guys


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 29, 2015)

NO ! please don't go !!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 29, 2015)

Morning peeps


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 29, 2015)

I gotta fix me a box to keep that batch of crickets in !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 29, 2015)

What is a "peep" ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2015)

cramer said:


> I gotta admit - corn on the cobb via microwave = max flavor
> 3 minutes wrapped in a damp paper towel is pretty ding danged good.
> My preferred method of corn on the cobb is grilled with a little burn


I love microwaved corn on the cob. Just be sure to check that there is not any corn worms on the ear. That pop you heard in the microwave is bug guts marindade on your supper.


greg_n_clayton said:


> I am gona buy me 1000 crickets


When did you decide to get into cricket farming? 


mguthrie said:


> Flops


Morning, post count stuffer.


T.P. said:


> What going on.


Migmack said you was banded?


Migmack said:


> Morning peeps


Mig, why you say TP was banded?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 29, 2015)

I gona fish with em !!! They are the go to bait don't ya know ?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I gona fish with em !!! They are the go to bait don't ya know ?!?!



I don't think i've ever used more than about 400 in a weekend. You must have a really good river/pond/lake/ocean to fish in.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 29, 2015)

come on up hereand we will show around !


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 29, 2015)

Dang whites still ain't up the creek I usually catch em in.  Water is just now coming up.  Should be any day now.......


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 29, 2015)

Woooooooooooooo!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 29, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Mornin



howdy


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 29, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Dang whites still ain't up the creek I usually catch em in.  Water is just now coming up.  Should be any day now.......



wur you at ?


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> wur you at ?



Ditto?


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 29, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> wur you at ?



Toona.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

Greg baiting up turkeys with dem crickets.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 29, 2015)

I just checked yesterday.  Usually, on this sot, they are thick and you can see em stacking up in the deeper pools.  Went yesterday, didn't see any, and only caught a few spots.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 29, 2015)

Crickets is turkey bait?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Greg baiting up turkeys with dem crickets.



Nah !! Rear view mirror makes fer a good prop fer the shotgun !! Any gun fer that matter !!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 29, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> What is a "peep" ??



Them marshmallow yellow chic's they sell at easter time


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 29, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I love microwaved corn on the cob. Just be sure to check that there is not any corn worms on the ear. That pop you heard in the microwave is bug guts marindade on your supper.
> 
> When did you decide to get into cricket farming?
> 
> ...



Didn't think no one would notice.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 29, 2015)

Morning useles one's what chall been up to.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 29, 2015)

ya know know ya can get them walleyes with a 22 or a good frog gig at night with a bright light !!


----------



## karen936 (Mar 29, 2015)

Morning former fuzzy one.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 29, 2015)

Ill add some crickets to my corn pile, maybe get more turkeys


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

Yep, seen lots of crickets in craws........


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey Kayran


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 29, 2015)

How many crickets to put out per acre?


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey Krun, Fuzzy---1000/acre should work.....They need to be drunk though or they will wander off.............


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 29, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Crickets is turkey bait?



Its called chumming !!


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

One howa 58 minutes..............


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 29, 2015)

I need to get outta here and sumpin useful !!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 29, 2015)

Flop


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 29, 2015)

yall have a good day. my daddy always told me that if ya hang with useless folks ya will become useless yourself !!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> yall have a good day. my daddy always told me that if ya hang with useless folks ya will become useless yourself !!!



You say that like it's a bad thang..............


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 29, 2015)

Lord knows I don't need to become uselesser !!


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

Good flop doublem


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 29, 2015)

Glad to see the warm air returning


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks D


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

I was gonna give out an award, but it is hard to hit a moving useless one.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

You should have been up here this morning Pnut, it was 18.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 29, 2015)

Pretty chilli here to bo$$!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 29, 2015)

I came over to WMA this AM. My bro went to where I been hunting all week and haven't heard anything. Well he killed 2 this AM.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 29, 2015)

Got the butt on. Warmin up nice outside. Nuttin like a crisp clear mornin


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 29, 2015)

What's worse is I was headed down there and turned around and came over here to this non turkey infested place.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 29, 2015)

#739 lols


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

They still all around here, they are starting to hide a little bit. Only issue up here will be which side of the river they roost on. Most of the time that is both.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2015)

Okay, done my good deed for the day and got registrations done. Only 4 didn't make it but since engrish isn't their actual language, they probably won't understand the denial e-mail.
Got an aquarium to clean and some "honey do's" to knock out.
See y'all later.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 29, 2015)

mownin...


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 29, 2015)

I may go get some crappies after chores today.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 29, 2015)

we gettin rain tonite


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 29, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, done my good deed for the day and got registrations done. Only 4 didn't make it but since engrish isn't their actual language, they probably won't understand the denial e-mail.
> Got an aquarium to clean and some "honey do's" to knock out.
> See y'all later.


You got pike and crawfish in that aquarium?


----------



## cramer (Mar 29, 2015)

Krun ewe got me in a jam this morning


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 29, 2015)

Just a drive by in the big urng truck


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 29, 2015)

Might hang around


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 29, 2015)

For the flip


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 29, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 29, 2015)

For those that eat lunch during the week , do you eat dinner on Sunday?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

I like fried chicken for Sunday Dinner. Biscuits, gravy, rice, deviled eggs, and today it will be cream corn out my garden via my freezer. Also a few of them icicle pickles.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 29, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> For those that eat lunch during the week , do you eat dinner on Sunday?



If we don't have plans for supper, I'll have a good dinner.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 29, 2015)

pancakes and deer sausage was awesome this mownin!


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm making a small garden this year. Took two years off due to deer pillaging my garden


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 29, 2015)

lectrick fence


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

I did get my garden turned before the heavy frost, hope some weeds got killed.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

Be a month before I plant it. May put out tome taters and onions earlier.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 29, 2015)

cramer said:


> Krun ewe got me in a jam this morning



I don't think so.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Why is it my wife can mention needing midol, but when I remind her its time to take some, I am the bad guy.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

I was just trying to help.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 29, 2015)

Poor Matt can't catch a break.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 29, 2015)

Shoot the deers in your garden.  Yard deer hunting is cool.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 29, 2015)

Just et the last of my white bass.  They gotta get up that creek soon.  Made some jalapeño coke slaw to put on the fish taco......good stuff.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

Deer have passed thru my garden, but they never seem to stop. There is so much, wheat, soy beans and corn around me, that they must not get very hungry during that time of year,


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

Chicken fryin' goin' on hera also, corn on the cobb to two too 2 .


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

Think I will bait my Garden with a pile of corn and see if I can get them coming in.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 29, 2015)

Have a nice day, guy's I'm out for a while.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

Took the Wasatch out this morning fur the maiden voyage, wore my new life jacket and only drank 2 16 oz reebs. really impressed with the boat and the getting home alive thing.......


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

They aren't your garden variety of deer though.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

You coming back after dark KRun?


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

These deer are very dangerous and will bite you on the knee if you get to close to them.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey LD, what is a Wasatch.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

It's a 13'3" canoe that is really a sit inside kayak for up to three people. It wuz extremely stable and sat very high in the water. Easy to maneuver, only drawback was with only one occupant the wind pushed me around a little.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

Gonna ride down to the cattle ranch and check on the cows and Turkeys. I will prolly have to count turkeys I cant see.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> It's a 13'3" canoe that is really a sit inside kayak for up to three people. It wuz extremely stable and sat very high in the water. Easy to maneuver, only drawback was with only one occupant the wind pushed me around a little.



Can you put a trolling motor on it?


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Gonna ride down to the cattle ranch and check on the cows and Turkeys. I will prolly have to count turkeys I cant see.



pewpewpew


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Can you put a trolling motor on it?



Up to 40# thrust, I have a 36#, it comes with a bracket to mount it on.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> It's a 13'3" canoe that is really a sit inside kayak for up to three people. It wuz extremely stable and sat very high in the water. Easy to maneuver, only drawback was with only one occupant the wind pushed me around a little.



lighter boat, smaller cinder block anchor needed.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> lighter boat, smaller cinder block anchor needed.



My thoughts exactly........


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

See yall Later.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 29, 2015)

Afternoon


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 29, 2015)

Gonna do a lot of fishing this week


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 29, 2015)

I might turkey hunt once too


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 29, 2015)

A lot of Billy's out here at the ball field today


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 29, 2015)

All have spit bottles


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 29, 2015)

I guess they don't see all the "No Tabacco " signs


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 29, 2015)

I hate the big mouth moms that try to coach from the stands.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 29, 2015)

So does the coach. These kids are 11 and 12 for goodness sake. They dont want to hear their big mouth moms either


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Lol


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 29, 2015)

The Billy in me wants to tell them to shut up and go get a hot dog or some nachos


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 29, 2015)

I used to assist my boys coachs. They end up having to coach the parents on how to act. Most Every parent thinks there kid is the best and should start at the key positions.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

There juat trying to be good moms.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

But they are real loud.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

I had to quiet my wife down yesterday. Lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

She didn't realize yelling out "bad call" was offensive to the umpires. Lol


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 29, 2015)

The kids don't want to hear their moms at the ball field. I have to tell my wife that too


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 29, 2015)

Last week our coach told one of the kids "I'm your coach. She's your moma. Listen to me when you're at the ball field". He earned my respect.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

When my wife gets loud I go sit on a different bleacher. Lol


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 29, 2015)

My mom used to sit right behind the catcher when I played ball. It was a bit distracting when I pitched. She would let the ump know when he missed a call


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 29, 2015)

There was a Billy arguing with his ex at the field today. They kept getting louder and louder. It was a little awkward to say the least.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 29, 2015)

Any Billy's got a turkey this weekend?


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 29, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I hate the big mouth moms that try to coach from the stands.



it gets better...


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 29, 2015)

afta noon...


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 29, 2015)

wait til they start on each other


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 29, 2015)

my boy's the best...


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 29, 2015)

lil billy should pitch


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 29, 2015)

glad those days are past for me.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 29, 2015)

ever seen a professional team mom?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 29, 2015)

Live from the soccer field


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 29, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> ever seen a professional team mom?



Yep


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 29, 2015)

I like to yell at the kids call them girls when they strike out.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

I saw brims starting to bed this morning, smelt them 2


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 29, 2015)

Dropped my boys off at the truck stop gave them a twenty and told the to have fun.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 29, 2015)

Eyerecon their mom might show up


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 29, 2015)

Madmallard ain't happy


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

There use to be an alligator in the pond at the truck stop in Hogansville. They filled it up and built a Wafflehouse..............


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

I just saw Migmack making an All-State commercial..........


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

I might


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

turn this


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

into a


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

flop


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey Alfred........


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 29, 2015)

Dave I'm famous


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 29, 2015)

My boys, the one on the right has an evil plan.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 29, 2015)

Yall been busy today....Whatd I miss?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 29, 2015)

Fine bunch of boys you got there fuzzy.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 29, 2015)

I took my new kayak out today and got her slimed.i like it a lot,big difference going from a 8ft to a 12 ft,i felt like I was on a barge.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

Fuzzy spittin' out replicas............scary it is.............


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 29, 2015)

They ain't into fire. Just eat allot and always want money


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

You obviously don't need to go on the Maury show.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 29, 2015)

Naw they got fuzzy backs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 29, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Fine bunch of boys you got there fuzzy.



Thanks no face


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm on a bus on a psychedelic trip


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 29, 2015)

You marked them boys mig. Fine lookin bunch.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks nut.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2015)

elebenmohowas of uselessness..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 29, 2015)

What quack said


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 29, 2015)

Like I said ealier Mig, den some good boys


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 29, 2015)

Margie and Winston miss them


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I'm on a bus on a psychedelic trip



Cool, I wuz concerned when I learned you didn't drank, may be some hope fur you yet...........


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 29, 2015)

I drank allot


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks dhd.. You survived a weekend with them


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 29, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Dropped my boys off at the truck stop gave them a twenty and told the to have fun.


  $20 apiece at the truckstop here and boys wouldn't be boys no more.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 29, 2015)

Wham


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

I got 4  5's heading south on I-16......


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 29, 2015)

Bam


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 29, 2015)

Bam flop rocks


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Good lookin bunch Mm


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Just got home from a neighborhood easter egg hunt. We had a great time.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 29, 2015)

I just woke up.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

My first social event without alcehal. Kind of hard but not bad.all the guys were popping tops and I drank lemonade.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey nut.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

I still ain't heard a gobble all season.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Hopefully next weekend it will be on.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey quack


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

Nutnut I need more nuts............


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey Mil, how's my girl?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello peeps  long day Hera bust winding down ready for walking dead


----------



## bigelow (Mar 29, 2015)

Made some quesa-deeras for supper

Compliments of Jb  thanks again


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

Migs that a fine looking bunch of boys. That one looks just like you.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey Pappy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 29, 2015)

sup Bos?  

I hate double leters


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 29, 2015)

that is why I like useles bily so much


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 29, 2015)

we didn't do much at crapie fishin


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 29, 2015)

What up?


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Gonna get me a dump truck of cow poopy delivered here soon. Wooo


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Hopefully I will finally be able to grow some grass.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

I was told Bermuda grows with it.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 29, 2015)

You neighbors will love you mt


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Ready mix


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Speaking of neighbors, the one who made a negative comment last month about me shooting was at the party tonight. The comment about shooting in the backyard came up. He turned around and walked away. Lol


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

Was it to cold to fish Pappy?


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Everyone else talked about it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2015)

ham and cheese sammiches with swiss cheese, loseranna hot sauce, chips and dip, and some pickled okra. Eating like a kang tonight!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

Or did Pappy forget his minners?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

I had a big old Ribeye tonight. That new chef down there knows how to cook one Pittsburgh style.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

Didn't know the WW had a chef that good.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I had a big old Ribeye tonight. That new chef down there knows how to cook one Pittsburgh style.



Pittsburgh style?


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

Bo$$ knows his steaks, I like mine that way too.................Medium rare..........


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Pittsburgh style?



Burnt on the outside, raw in the middle.
Terrible thing to do to a quality piece of meat.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Pittsburgh style?



Real hot grill, seared black on the outside, warm red center, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Pittsburgh style?



One of them towns up there. Charred almost black on the outside and medium rare inside. Believe it is called Pittsburgh.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 29, 2015)

Ahhh! Just how I like it


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey hae hay


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

The man at the WW van cook the Middle however you want it. I order it medium when the wife eats half of it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Hey hae hay



Wassup, man with big truck?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Burnt on the outside, raw in the middle.
> Terrible thing to do to a quality piece of meat.



I used to think that till I got one done right. Don't want it raw in the middle though.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

Pappy left.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

My wife orders her staeks pittsburged also.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Wooohooooo


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 29, 2015)

hay


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 29, 2015)

great burgers again


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 29, 2015)

those quesa deeras looked fine too


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

See yall later I am out.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Was it to cold to fish Pappy?



not so much the cold Bos, but the wind was murder.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2015)

What I miss???


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2015)

Chicken poopy works good too, mattech.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2015)

Dog poopy also.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 29, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Dog poopy also.



What I just step in.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

I'll take what I can get T. As long as it ain't red clay


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2015)

When I had all my beagles I'd let them out in a 50x100 fenced run. I had to cut the grass twice a week or it would be knee high and bog my mower down.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

I need some beagles then


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2015)

If it don't work this spring, try again in mid september. Go over it 100 times with an aerator or your disc harrows and throw the fescue seed to it and cover it with straw and keep it watered. Fertilize it too. Grass works better when planted in the fall.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 29, 2015)

Shrooms grow in it too mtech u sure that ain't your plan


----------



## bigelow (Mar 29, 2015)

Kenny!!!!+


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

That's my plan T, Ive made it my life's porpuse to grow grass in the back yard. Lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

That's my plan to Bige


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2015)

You ever send off for a soil test, mattech?


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Shrooms for sell


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

No. I haven't, my wife works for an agriscience company and can do them at work. I need to get on it.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

She isn't in that dept. Though so she has to ask someone in the lab to do it for them.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

I know it will say to add a million Pounds of lime. Every soil test I've heard of in ga says add crazy amounts of lime.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Pew pew pew


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Kapooya kapooya


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Size of a quota doggone


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 29, 2015)

Sumbudy say shrooms?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> One of them towns up there. Charred almost black on the outside and medium rare inside. Believe it is called Pittsburgh.



Might be Pittsadelphia up there in Pennsburg or Pennelfia somewhere. Not where they do the Filly Cheese Steak.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2015)

Lime is cheap part, mattech, if you buy it by the truck load.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 29, 2015)

A friend  of mine said that he used to pick shrooms off of a cow pie, wipe it off on his jeans and eat them.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 29, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> A friend  of mine said that he used to pick shrooms off of a cow pie, wipe it off on his jeans and eat them.


It's all clean till it hits the ground.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Add a lemon and I'll have a sprite


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Lime don't taste all that good Alone though.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

I ran to da bafroom to call my momma to see if she were alright.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Kapooya


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 29, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> A friend  of mine said that he used to pick shrooms off of a cow pie, wipe it off on his jeans and eat them.



I was dove hunting in a cornfield during a lull and a car stopped . A fellow got out and jumped the fence into a cow pasture. The car drove off. The fellow got a couple hundred feet off the road and some doves came in. I'd say it was a quarter mile to the other end of that pasture and he covered it by the time I got my gun re-loaded.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

Lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

That sounds like them guys fishing in front my and strang when we were duck hunting.  Lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2015)

They pulled up that trolling motor and high tailed it quick.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2015)

mattech said:


> Hey quack




Hiya mt !! 




lagrangedave said:


> Hey Mil, how's my girl?





Doing well Uncle Dave, thanks for axing !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2015)

I felled asleep in my chair, woke up with a crick in my nick.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 29, 2015)

Work it out quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2015)

That's what I get for being useless at work Bigz.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2015)

Wooooooooo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2015)

howannahalf


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2015)

Scrappys getting slack


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 30, 2015)

Morning folks.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 30, 2015)

MT is


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 30, 2015)

The Billy of the hood FLOP.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2015)

Moanin FH and Fuzz !!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2015)

Scrappy and Quack shoulda closed this one out overnight.
Bo$$ gonna be ill


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2015)

morning Quack and Fuzzy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 30, 2015)

Morning no forehead and Quackster.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 30, 2015)

I tooted so loud last night it woke me up.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuzzmack tooted


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2015)

It was loud and woke him up


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2015)

it was so loud it woke the dog up


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 30, 2015)

Mornin. Thought I heard a fog horn last night. It woke me up


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 30, 2015)

Bunch a folks bein useless last night. Couldn't even lock this thing down


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 30, 2015)

Herea comes the rain


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 30, 2015)

Doo ta doo doo


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 30, 2015)

Here comes the rain


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 30, 2015)

It's alright


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2015)

Yep I thought for sure I'd be wakin up to a new Billy thread this mornin
Mornin crew got to go ahead and close this one out


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 30, 2015)

Little darlin


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2015)

I thought Ft Benning was blowing up bombs last night but it was Fuzzy,it woke me up.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 30, 2015)

Got to wait for bo$$ to start a new won. Said he had somepin especial


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuzz bombs


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2015)

Bo$$ might not be up for another hour or two........
Bo$$?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 30, 2015)

Morning


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2015)

Mornin mag7mark and guth


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 30, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Yep I thought for sure I'd be wakin up to a new Billy thread this mornin
> Mornin crew got to go ahead and close this one out



Me too


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2015)

Scrappy done run off and hid


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2015)

floppers?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 30, 2015)

We can't go two days without rain. Geeze !


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2015)

Evertime I have stuff to do it rains


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuzzy don't care if it rains......He works in the cube farm.
With goodlookin cubical girl,she smells good too!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2015)

And has purty toes!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2015)

Cube girl not Fuzzball


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 30, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 30, 2015)

Dern. That was late


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 30, 2015)

Hope fuzz don't bomb the cube farm. He'd clear it out


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 30, 2015)

Peeps wood be runnin for the bomb sheltor


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 30, 2015)

Might be a terrorist act


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2015)

morning Wy


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 30, 2015)

Morning first post in this one I think


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 30, 2015)

This one just won't die


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 30, 2015)

everyone is being useless


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 30, 2015)

Ill help yall finish thisun out


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 30, 2015)

I got nothing better to do


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2015)

Mornin boom boom


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks for the help.....scrappy done gone slack and useless


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 30, 2015)

Watt in the......


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 30, 2015)

Watts that smell?


----------



## mattech (Mar 30, 2015)

Herro


----------



## mattech (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 30, 2015)

We dun


----------



## mattech (Mar 30, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Mar 30, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mattech (Mar 30, 2015)

Someone start a new one.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 30, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 30, 2015)

I recant my flop


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 30, 2015)

I thought boss had a ideaer


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2015)

Mornin teckmatt


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 30, 2015)

We got in twouble postin past 1000


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 30, 2015)

No mds to locker down


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2015)

Mods are still asleep.......Need to make us useless ones mods


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 30, 2015)

Flap


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 30, 2015)

Mod free Monday


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 30, 2015)

i didn't post in this one


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 30, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i didn't post in this one



Thanks foe the pm asking about me.I'm good.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2015)

Thas how you get er done


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 30, 2015)

mownin


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 30, 2015)

too tired to fish yesterday


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 30, 2015)

that means next weekend fo sho


----------



## mattech (Mar 30, 2015)

New one up, dang y'all are useles. Smh


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 30, 2015)

If we flop this page there might be some nasty PMs sent out


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 30, 2015)

BO$$. Wake up. We need moderatin


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 30, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Mods are still asleep.......Need to make us useless ones mods



They already made several of us useless ones mods. Why do you think you can't get threads closed and stuff around here?


----------

